# Under The Christmas Tree



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

What are you folks hoping Santa puts under the Christmas tree for your local fishing endeavors? 

I'm hoping for a medium action bait casting rod regarding smallmouth fishing. The medium heavy Bionic Blade was a complete failure last year but I now possess an official pike rod.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

I was hoping for that $636 million jackpot but that got derailed. Some underwear and sox and a couple of new lures as usual will do just fine.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It is CHRISTmas for me all year, as far as gifts(I get what I want or need)....the reason for the season is the birth of.....well I better stop there so I don't cross the line and rules
but socks and underwear will work just fine too 
Merry CHRISTmas to ALL


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not for fishing, but I had to help my wife know which flintlock (all we are allowed to use in PA late season) would be best! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Well I do know I got a new 6ft net lol my gf mom got it all I know is it was $70 and its wrapped up well they tried to wrap it lol thats a give a way when u see that setting behind tree. So its got to be a good net if it cost that much. My gf had me pick a bunch of lures out she would put in stocking. So I know at least I got that much. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rotten Red (Dec 8, 2013)

crjacob90 ? Merry Christmas to you !!!! 
I hoping to get a Hummingbird 579HD ic Combo. 
The new down view,GPS-sonar. That's a lot to ask for but I don't ask for much the rest of the year.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm hoping for a new St.Croix to use on the Maumee this year! And maybe if I get lucky a pair of Costa Del Mars! Just enjoy the season!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, Miss Clause has hinted that if I'm real good and save my money I could buy a new fishing boat in May.. So my Christmas gift is a hug and promise for now. Not to shabby, I'll take it .


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Husky jerks, joshys, and a new spinning rod.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Not hoping, but I can "feel" it coming... Socks, underwear & another NEW tie to go along side with the other "old NEW ties" !!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MAYBE,,, JUST MAYBE A,,,
http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/122-review-nucanoe-frontier



I'm waiting for the phone to 'ring' as we speak!  :Banane14:


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

New canal Street folding knife and a pair of Dulth cargo pants, then I am sure my kids will come through with something.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> It is CHRISTmas for me all year, as far as gifts(I get what I want or need)....the reason for the season is the birth of.....well I better stop there so I don't cross the line and rules
> but socks and underwear will work just fine too
> Merry CHRISTmas to ALL


I'll finish Ironmans statement .... "Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ."
This IS the true reason for the season. (and if I get banned or ridiculed then so be it.)
Merry Christmas to all and wishing you a Happy and Prosperous New Year!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I think im doin pretty good on pre xmas presents alone... all this plus some braid: 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Got some early xmas gift cards. Used them to purchase a fish finder from cabelas.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

we have it way to good....think of the soldiers tonight

a soldiers silent night 

[ame]http://youtu.be/8D-OL-KQOt4[/ame]


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Got exactly what i wanted...gf took me to cabelas and got me a st. croix avid 6'3 medium paired with a pflueger summit. Best Christmas present I've ever gotten and she spent way more than i expected and deserve

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

No clue what my wife got me, but she did tell me that it was ordered six weeks ago but hasn't arrived.  From my Mom I asked for a gift certificate to Fin, Feather, and Fur. Merry X-mas everyone...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I'd be good with planer boards. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a new fenwick silverhawk, 108 jigheads, a new husky jerk, 3 packs of walleye grubs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I got lucky I got a cabelas gift card and gave my wife new boots in the wrong size from cabelas. Get to make a trip soon and pick out what I want. Not gonna tell her we could mail back our return.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

My Christmas present is that all my kids are in Ohio, and just 2 hours away! Now, getting them all in one place at one time is the trick. Hope that it is this coming Sunday at our house for our family Christmas.

And say a prayer for all those who are away from home, who can't make it home, are serving our country, or serving the public as fireman, police officers, EMT's.doctors, nurses, and others who are there when we need them on any day and Hoildays. To those people, a very Merry Christmas and a big "Thank You!"


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just wish it could be this way for all the families


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughter is still in remission from leukemia and we are not in the hospital for the holidays again this year and the rest of my family is healthy and doing good. That's all I need this year.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

My girl got me a nice F&S sling tackle box. Perfect for all the wading I do!
Also bought me "I never met and idiot on the river" by Henry Winkler (The Fonz!) It his musings from his flyfishing trips... great read!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

MLSchaub said:


> My Christmas present is that all my kids are in Ohio, and just 2 hours away! Now, getting them all in one place at one time is the trick. Hope that it is this coming Sunday at our house for our family Christmas.
> 
> And say a prayer for all those who are away from home, who can't make it home, are serving our country, or serving the public as fireman, police officers, EMT's.doctors, nurses, and others who are there when we need them on any day and Hoildays. To those people, a very Merry Christmas and a big "Thank You!"


and don't forget dispatchers! We tell all of the cops and firefighters where to go lol


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas all I am blessed with a loving wife and a great daughter, I couldnt ask for more but I did get 6 fishing trips on Erie this coming season.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I got a gift card to buckeye outdoors and some lures


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

A Microsoft Surface is a great present for posting upon this board but I'll need to purchase my own medium action bait casting rod.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a ugly stik gx2 spinning rod, an Abu Garcia ambassador sx reel, a cool rod holder/tackle trolley from Cabela's and a gift card to bass pro shops. 

I also bought some tackle boxes at Cabela's for myself Saturday.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

kparrott154 said:


> I got a ugly stik gx2 spinning rod, an Abu Garcia ambassador sx reel, a cool rod holder/tackle trolley from Cabela's and a gift card to bass pro shops.
> 
> I also bought some tackle boxes at Cabela's for myself Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I love US and really like the new GX2s. Got a couple Cabela gift cards so I may just buy one!


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Where would those poor people be if there wasn't someone there to tell them where to go!


----------

